# Trip Planners



## LRFitch (May 8, 2019)

Folks, Just bought a slightly used toy hauler, and want to see the USA.  Can anyone share the best current trip planner programs available? I understand that the Good Sam planner is shutting down, at least for awhile?
Larry


----------



## henryck (Jun 20, 2019)

RV Trip Wizard. It allows you to modify routes.


----------

